# "What Fragrance Oil Are You? Quiz



## KristaY (May 26, 2016)

This was fun! It's an 8 question quiz and the results tell you what your personalily is equivalent to in an FO. I'm an English Rose FO, lol. The description is entertaining too:

_"You are English Rose Fragrance Oil! You're a traditionalist who enjoys the simple things in life. Friends would describe you as dependable and punctual. Good manners and kindness towards others is important to you. You are a go-getter who is organized and goal oriented."_

So, what scent are you?

http://www.proprofs.com/quiz-school...296160425&mc_cid=4d658047a5&mc_eid=df15b8e97b


----------



## Obsidian (May 26, 2016)

I got:

Electric Lemonade Cocktail Fragrance Oil
You are Electric Lemonade Cocktail Fragrance Oil! You're vibrant, exciting and fun to be around. You enjoy being the life of the party, and are open to new experiences. You are good at finding the positives in any situation. 

and it couldn't be more wrong. I am not exciting or fun, I'm a very quiet person who prefers to be alone.


----------



## earlene (May 26, 2016)

Well, I am already stuck.  My favorite color is not on the list in question # 2.  So the results will be skewed.  Bummer!

And my favorite animal is not on the list in question #8, so definitely skewed result.

Anyway with only 75% of the answers being accurate, BB says I am:  

You are *Tobacco & Bay Leaf Fragrance Oil*!  You are one of a kind; mysterious and complex are two words that are  often used to describe you. Rather than follow a crowd, you prefer to  pave your own way. 

Now I guess I am supposed to try it out.  I would probably like it though because  I love smelling good pipe tobacco and I love using bay leaves.  My Dad smoked a pipe when I was young, which is probably why I decided to smoke a pipe too when I was married to my second husband.  (I quit soon after he died because it was ruining my lungs.)  But I still like the smell of certain blends of pipe tobacco.  And I use bay leaves all the time in my homemade soups, etc.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 26, 2016)

I am also English Rose. Had to pick kind of randomly on the movie one - If it had been anything animated besides Finding Nemo I would have picked that. But I just can't stand that movie! I don't care for Romantic Comedies at all with a very small handful of exceptions. I generally don't find the comedy part to be funny. And also somebody needs to blow up a car.

Of the top of my head, the one romantic comedy I can remember enjoying recently was "Music and Lyrics'.


----------



## dibbles (May 26, 2016)

I'm Electric Lemonade Cocktail too.

Earlene, Tobacco and Bay Leaf is a very nice FO.


----------



## galaxyMLP (May 26, 2016)

I'm tobacco and bayleaf as well! And I love that FO so it suits me! That was actually fun.


----------



## Navaria (May 26, 2016)

Same here Earlene. Why leaves blue off a favorite color list??  And "spending time with family" wasn't an option for an ideal Saturday either! Oh well, answering the questions with the options I was given I got:

*Electric Lemonade Cocktail Fragrance Oil* 

You are* Electric Lemonade Cocktail Fragrance Oil!* You're vibrant, exciting and fun to be around. You enjoy being the life of the party, and are open to new experiences. You are good at finding the positives in any situation.


----------



## lenarenee (May 26, 2016)

Another tobacco and bay leaf here. It's bizarre that blue wasn't on the list! And why was London the only city listed, while the others were countries? I'd have chosen England over France, but London would not have been on my itinerary. 

I did have to close my eyes to pick a movie - nothing for me there.


----------



## earlene (May 26, 2016)

Well that was a pretty good marketing tool, though.  It got me to order a new FO, in fact I ended up ordering the Men FO Sampler so I could try out some of the others as well.  Since I am having so much trouble finding a coffee scent I like, and I have so many brothers and men in my family, I may as well look for some other manly-type frangrances.  And yes it was fun.


----------



## KristaY (May 26, 2016)

How interesting we've only gotten 3 different scents so far. Hopefully others will come up with something different and there isn't only 3 scents in the quiz! I think I'm going to use one of my other email addresses and give totally different answers just to see what comes up.


----------



## TeresaT (May 26, 2016)

I got English Rose, too.  I had to pick "Finding Nemo" because that was the most tolerable of the list.  If I could only watch one movie for the rest of my life it would be "To Kill a Mockingbird."  It's my favorite movie.  Always has been.  Always will be.  (My favorite book, too.)


----------



## green soap (May 26, 2016)

Here is a different one:

Your Result   
Drakkar Type Fragrance Oil
You are Drakkar Type Fragrance Oil! Headstrong and bold, you don't shy away from a challenge. In groups you tend to take the lead, and don't have any problems voicing your opinion. Friends would describe you as confident and assertive. 

You blend well with: Black Tea Fragrance Oil, Moroccan Mint Fragrance Oil, Sensuous Sandalwood Fragrance Oil

Any idea what Drakkar smells like?  I don't use FOs so their marketing won't work with me.  I do agree it is probably effective and more fun than others...


----------



## shunt2011 (May 26, 2016)

I got Drakkar as well.


----------



## IrishLass (May 26, 2016)

Obsidian said:


> .....and it couldn't be more wrong.


 
Ha ha ha! That's usually case with me when I take these kind of tests. This test actually hit the bullseye on some points in the description box, but kinda missed it on others, which is only to be expected with such (weird) limited options for answers. 

In any case, it said I'm an English Rose (which I'm A-okay with since I love the scent of roses, and most other florals, too).

I had to fudge on almost all the answers because my true option wasn't listed. My favorite color is purple (not listed)- the best option I could choose was green...... My favorite thing to do on Saturday is spend time with family (not listed)- I picked getting organized/setting goals for the week, which is not very true of me, but was closer than the other answers ...... A free vacation to Ireland was not listed, so I chose the next best option on the list for me- Hawaii ....... The one movie I think I could actually watch over and over again is LOTR Return of The King (not listed), so I had to settle for Finding Nemo, which I do love, but I don't love it _that_ much! 

The personality point in the resulting description that got the biggest laugh out of me was the part about punctuality. That's actually the one thing that my friends would definitely _not ever_ describe me as being. lol I'm late to the party so often that my friends/family have resorted to giving me a 'be here at' time that's an hour earlier than the time everyone else is told.  However, I am always on time to things like Doctor appts., etc..., so I guess it's kinda sorta true that I'm punctual..... but only when it's absolutely necessary. lol

The part about being a 'go-getter who is organized and goal oriented' gave me a good giggle, too. The rest of the description was pretty accurate, though.


IrishLass


----------



## Arimara (May 26, 2016)

I'm an English Rose. I am NOT a fan of roses except in my lemonade. Green scents and jasmine suit me more.

The description was fine but only one aspect of me.


----------



## lionprincess00 (May 26, 2016)

Tobacco bay leaf here too!


----------



## Viore (May 26, 2016)

I got English Rose as well. I was hoping for a different fragrance, one that hadn't been listed here yet.


----------



## JuneP (May 26, 2016)

I got cherry Blossom

Cherry Blossom Fragrance Oil
You are Cherry Blossom Fragrance Oil! You are known for your sweet and kind nature. Your friends would describe you as generous, sensitive and imaginative. You tend to be more introverted and are a loyal and supportive friend to those close to you.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (May 26, 2016)

I got Cherry blossom too!
I have to say, that is not far off.
That's exactly how family and friends would describe me.

I also picked Finding Nemo. Shining is another favourite but I wouldn't be able to watch it forever. I


----------



## Guspuppy (May 26, 2016)

Tobacco and bay leaf. I am anything BUT mysterious and complex! haha! 

If I had to only watch one movie for the rest of my life it would be Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## mx5inpenn (May 26, 2016)

I also got electric lemonade and feel this is very opposite my personality. My favorite Saturday activity of the choices was snuggle up with a book. Not exactly the life of the party!


----------



## Arimara (May 26, 2016)

JuneP said:


> I got cherry Blossom
> 
> Cherry Blossom Fragrance Oil
> You are Cherry Blossom Fragrance Oil! You are known for your sweet and kind nature. Your friends would describe you as generous, sensitive and imaginative. You tend to be more introverted and are a loyal and supportive friend to those close to you.





fuzz-juzz said:


> I got Cherry blossom too!
> I have to say, that is not far off.
> That's exactly how family and friends would describe me.
> 
> I also picked Finding Nemo. Shining is another favourite but I wouldn't be able to watch it forever. I



I LOVE Cherry Blossom. It's so nice and soft when blended right.


----------



## lisajudy2009 (May 26, 2016)

You are English Rose Fragrance Oil! You're a traditionalist who enjoys the simple things in life. Friends would describe you as dependable and punctual. Good manners and kindness towards others is important to you. You are a go-getter who is organized and goal oriented.


----------



## cerelife (May 27, 2016)

I got Cherry Blossom as well!


----------



## SuzieOz (May 27, 2016)

My daughter and I both got cherry blossom too - You are Cherry Blossom Fragrance Oil! You are known for your sweet and kind nature. Your friends would describe you as generous, sensitive and imaginative. You tend to be more introverted and are a loyal and supportive friend to those close to you. 

Fave colour (purple) wasn't there - had to choose Eternal Sunshine because I didn't like any of the other movies - picked London but as already said would love to visit England but not necessarily London - only picked Scrabble because it's the closest to UpWords - Echidnas and wombats weren't on the list 

But it was a bit of fun


----------



## shimmersoap (May 27, 2016)

I got: Cherry Blossom Fragrance Oil
You are Cherry Blossom Fragrance Oil! You are known for your sweet and kind nature. Your friends would describe you as generous, sensitive and imaginative. You tend to be more introverted and are a loyal and supportive friend to those close to you. 

I think i'm like that. I want to be that, but Im not sure if im kind all the time. Still this represents my ideals.


----------



## navigator9 (May 27, 2016)

Tobacco and bay here too. Like Teresa, I had a hard time choosing anything from the list of movies. Also like Teresa, I love To Kill a Mockingbird...it would definitely be on my short list of faves.


----------



## Misschief (May 28, 2016)

I got English Rose. And, yeah, where was purple on the list of colours? I wouldn't want to have to only watch any of those movies; I chose the one I thought I could tolerate watching over and over... Gone With the Wind. And I'm not a pet person at all. I only chose cat because they don't need much in the way of looking after.

Now, how long will it take before I get an email from them?


----------



## MySoapyHeart (May 28, 2016)

<<You are Tobacco & Bay Leaf Fragrance Oil!  You are one of a kind; mysterious and complex are two words that are  often used to describe you. Rather than follow a crowd, you prefer to  pave your own way.>>

Well, now we`re talking. Because this is OBVIOUSLY all so very true, I don`t know how they did that by having so few questions, but must be sum awesome algo_rythms_.  

I am *very *mysterious and oh so complex. Well, I do have a complection, how complex it is, is another thing. It has a lot of reds, and pinks, and a LOT of white. And some blue cirkles, just to break up all the pink, red and white. 

And obviously also I am totally so one of a kind. I must be, because _*no one else *_got this fragrance oil, right guys? 

I *am *speshul, right?? _O__o

_...oh dear, I think I just answered my own question..._ *cough*  >_<


----------



## jules92207 (May 28, 2016)

Obsidian said:


> I got:
> 
> Electric Lemonade Cocktail Fragrance Oil
> You are Electric Lemonade Cocktail Fragrance Oil! You're vibrant, exciting and fun to be around. You enjoy being the life of the party, and are open to new experiences. You are good at finding the positives in any situation.
> ...



I got that too, oddly it's not far from me except the life of the party. I am more like you in that I prefer quiet time by myself. But I am open to new experiences and I am good at finding the positive in any situation.


----------



## Arimara (May 28, 2016)

SuzieOz said:


> My daughter and I both got cherry blossom too - You are Cherry Blossom Fragrance Oil! You are known for your sweet and kind nature. Your friends would describe you as generous, sensitive and imaginative. You tend to be more introverted and are a loyal and supportive friend to those close to you.
> 
> Fave colour (purple) wasn't there - had to choose Eternal Sunshine because I didn't like any of the other movies - picked London but as already said would love to visit England but not necessarily London - only picked Scrabble because it's the closest to UpWords - Echidnas and wombats weren't on the list
> 
> But it was a bit of fun



My favorite colors are black, white, and blue and I also picked Eternal Sunshine. Monopoly was picked because Uno wasn't up there and I prefer spending time with my family as opposed to reading a book for the weekend. The choices given sucked in my not-so-humble opinion but in high school, I had gotten used to doing online quizes for now defunct tickle.com


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 28, 2016)

I got tobacco and bay leaf too but literally none of the answers were what I would have actually chosen if it wasnt a severely limited list.


----------

